# Millani Wheels



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi all!

Does anyone ever tried Millani wheels? (Vision Wheel)
I wanted to know if they were good quality and if anyone had problems with them or something?

I was looking for these ones:










I think they would look great on my Black ECO!


----------

